# Moving chickens across country



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi there, we might be moving across the country in the next couple of months. Any pointers or tips on moving chickens? 

I only have 5 chickens and figured I would put them in a large wire dog crate but not sure about details of moving them (what to do with them at hotel, especially the rooster, haha).
Thanks!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

A large cardboard box would be better, I think. Keeping them dark and quiet. I know you won't be able to bring into the hotel room legally, lol Especially with the rooster. Can you find them homes and start new at new location? Be a lot easier on everyone!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The rooster is going to be the challenge. You might need to put him in a carrier over night inside the vehicle to minimize his crowing. Tossing a towel over it will keep him quieter.

You need to consider weather. It can change significantly from one part of the country to another. You night need a canvas for traveling in cold and/or wet weather. The canvas can be used to cover and protect the birds in the cage over night.But you might also need ice traveling in particularly hot areas. 

I'm assuming of course that you're traveling in a pickup. The type of vehicle will matter.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> I'm assuming of course that you're traveling in a pickup. The type of vehicle will matter.


i have done it for a couple hours inside a car.......stinky

i had a dog carrier in the back seat with an old blanket under it

nothing leaked onto the seats ( thank God)

unless these birds are super rare show birds

i would give them away to a local family that will give them a nice place to live out their days.

the stress of going coast to coast isn't going to be good 

for the birds or the owners

i just wouldn't do it but it's not my call

good luck
piglett


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

piglett, I know someone who traveled from WA state to VA with something like 15 large fowl birds. She didn't have a rooster so no worries there. She did it quite successfully. The birds had issues with adopting to the heat and humidity of VA but that was the extent of her issues. 

Then one year later, she took her flock back to WA state.

I did a 6 hour drive with my 15 old birds. All made the trip without incident. Of course they were also in the bed of my pickup protected by shade cloth and up close to the back of the cab to keep the wind off of them.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

robin416 said:


> piglett, I know someone who traveled from WA state to VA with something like 15 large fowl birds. She didn't have a rooster so no worries there. She did it quite successfully. The birds had issues with adopting to the heat and humidity of VA but that was the extent of her issues.
> 
> Then one year later, she took her flock back to WA state.
> 
> I did a 6 hour drive with my 15 old birds. All made the trip without incident. Of course they were also in the bed of my pickup protected by shade cloth and up close to the back of the cab to keep the wind off of them.


not saying it can't be done
i'm really saying .....why?
moving is crazy stressfull
why add extra BS to the mix?
that;s why i asked if they were rare show birds
(those could be tough to replace)

i do know that birds much older than 5 months have a tough time if they come from a cold climate then get moved to a hot climate
this info comes from a lady i know in Texas. she has been breeding all her life so she should know. i can send her youngsters but she says older birds may or may not adapt to the heat down there.
clearly washington state is cooler just like NJ is so to problems there

i just wouldn't do it & i have lived in 5 states so moving is nothing new to me


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I get what you're saying. Like you said rarity but you forgot one thing, emotionalism. That's why I still had 15 old birds to move. I sold my breeding flock when I got out of the breeding side of things and kept my old non producers. The oldest was 8 years old at the time. 

The friend from TX is correct. Birds that are older do struggle more but if we pay attention to their needs can acclimate. Again, its the value of the individual bird. 

Move? You ain't got nothing on me. I've lost count now but its at least ten states and some of those more than once. I've made this moving thing a profession. Although, the hubs said this is it. But he got off lucky, most of my moving I did before I knew him.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your feedback. I am way too attached to my birds to re-home them. Love those birds! 

So, I think I will use a built netted enclosure and lay down a tarp/cardboard and go from there. They are 2 years old and we would be moving to a similar climate as far as cold in winter/warm in summer similar to NJ so I think they will be ok there. Yeah, maybe the rooster can stay in the cat crate in the car at night. Can't imagine sneaking him into a hotel. lol….Last move, we had to sneak the cats in at night. ha! That was fun! Thanks again! This will be an adventure!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lissa, what are you traveling in? To be honest I'm not liking your idea for laying down cardboard and using netting if its going to be in the back of a pickup.


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a small SUV. It is an enclosure we made to cover our ugly air conditioner and thought we could use it. It has a wood frame and wood on one side.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, shoot. Providing you don't have three 100 pound dogs like I do, or two cats, like I do. You should be swimming in high cotton. Forgive the change in the phrase, they frown on those words.

They are protected at night when you stop. Mr. roo should be OK as long as you toss something over the enclosure after you stop for the night. You won't need to protect them from wind or possible rain or excessive heat.

Make sure they have enough room for water and food.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Lissa said:


> Thanks everyone for your feedback. I am way too attached to my birds to re-home them. Love those birds!
> 
> So, I think I will use a built netted enclosure and lay down a tarp/cardboard and go from there. They are 2 years old and we would be moving to a similar climate as far as cold in winter/warm in summer similar to NJ so I think they will be ok there. Yeah, maybe the rooster can stay in the cat crate in the car at night. Can't imagine sneaking him into a hotel. lol&#8230;.Last move, we had to sneak the cats in at night. ha! That was fun! Thanks again! This will be an adventure!


My friend in TX used to also show birds all over the place
more than once she snuck a rooster into a motel room
one time as she was leaving her room the next morning, she heard
someone say "I thought for sure i heard a rooster this morning"
she just kept on walking not saying a word

roosters don't crow in the dark so build a "rooster transport box"

good luck


----------



## Lissa (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks so much for the advice. It should be fun. 4 cats, 2 rabbits and 5 chickens. May have to fly someone….me?  haha….


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lissa said:


> Thanks so much for the advice. It should be fun. 4 cats, 2 rabbits and 5 chickens. May have to fly someone&#8230;.me?  haha&#8230;.


I'd rather have the three 100 pound dogs then try traveling with 4 cats. The chickens are easy compared to the cats.


----------

